# Who walks hills on their SS??



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

I know the old adage " My SS has 3 gears..sit, stand and walk" , but do many of you actually 
walk hills?? I won't lie I have walked plenty, but I find that I hate it the more I ride!!


----------



## wollongongdave (Jul 17, 2009)

Everyone!


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

It's just so damn defeating though!!!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I walked a LOT of hills this past weekend. HATED every second of it but figured it's part of single speeding, especially being a new single speeder.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

I walked. You gain some, you lose some.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

I only walk the hills I can't ride.


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

A friend of mine that is a strong SS rider once said "There is no shame in walking a singlespeed".


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Before I rode a singlespeed there was always an excuse for not making a climb; wrong gear, wrong tires, bad line, dead body, etc...

But since SS make the hill or not, whatever. No shame or excuses.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

There are 2 steep hills where I ride and I walk them both. On a geared bike, I can climb the steepest one, but it's it the 22/32 combo. When I am walking, so are most of the geared bikes. It's all good!


----------



## webb-o (Nov 16, 2011)

There is one hill I have to walk where I ride, but I used to walk it on my geared bike, too.
I would rather be a little bit undergeared on my SS and spin like crazy than walk...


----------



## S. Teel (Dec 1, 2007)

Sometimes its just as fast to walk/run up the hill as it is to spin like a hamster. Embrace the break, jump back on and hammertime!


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Like S. Teel said, by the time I am walking I'm usually just as fast as the geared riders in their grannies. Personally I enjoy it and feel no shame. It's part of the reason flats are so nice, makes walking comfortable.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

This is my first season on a SS and I'm trying to ride everything I ride on my geared bike. I like the challenge the full rigid SS brings, it definitely makes you stronger. When I have to walk I try to do so right away to keep my heart rate up and increase my cardio.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I have a few spots on my local routes where I run out of torque: steep, steep and bumpy, bumpy but not all that steep. Sometimes I connect the do.... - trail sections - so that I ride down those spots but sometimes the other side is more fun to ride down.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

if you can't ride a hill, you get off the bike, go back to the bottom, and try again. repeat until you clean the hill or exhaustion takes over and you move on. I have attempted ascents 6 or 8 times until I made it to the top or gave up and walked. this is fine when you are riding alone, but with other riders, no one wants to wait while you make multiple attempts.

I find that I ride strong enough and gear low enough that I can clean most of the hills that my friends on squishy geared bikes can do. it takes me more effort because I have to keep going fast, whereas they can shift down and grind up the hill slowly. but if a hill is really that brutal, most of us don't make it with multiple gears or just one.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Yep, unless you are into going real slow everywhere else, there are trails with hills that you are going to walk with a SS. It is all part of the challenge. I remember several years ago while staffing a 24 hour event, watching a certain gentleman that could do an amazing cyclo cross dismount. He could dismount while still carrying plenty of speed, shoulder his SS and outrun nearly every geared bike crawling up the hills. He told me that this was part of his training regimen. Of course this guy also raced the La Ruta.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I walk occasionally, but you'll never get me to admit it publicly.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Stevob said:


> I walk occasionally, but you'll never get me to admit it publicly.


HaHa!! Indeed! I only walk when no one is looking


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

There are 2 major hills where I ride, one at around 35-45 degree incline for about 200m, the other about 50-60 degree incline for about 80m. It makes me feel like throwing up after the first hill but I walked that hill only twice or so. The second one, I've made it about 2/3 way once, and I always walk that hill.


----------



## akaHector (Apr 30, 2012)

I like what Mack turtle said. I'll try a section time and again until I can do it or bow in submission to the trail (but I always leave with a thirst for vengeance when the trail wins out!!!). when it's time to walk, though, I usually run up the hill - that way, i dont give it time to kick my a$$ twice!


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

If you don't walk some of the time on a SS your gearing is too low.. 

I like walking as a part of the challenge, it gives me a goal. Today I might make it 75% of the way up a particular hill and walk the remaining 25%, tomorrow I might make it 80% up before I dismount, in a couple of weeks I'll make it all the way.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

4nbstd said:


> There are 2 major hills where I ride, one at around 35-45 degree incline for about 200m, the other about 50-60 degree incline for about 80m. It makes me feel like throwing up after the first hill but I walked that hill only twice or so. The second one, I've made it about 2/3 way once, and I always walk that hill.


Going up Half Dome using cables the max slope is 50 degrees. :skep:


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

The day I stop walking is the day I've stopped challenging myself.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

I never walk hills. Weak sauce!


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have no issues walking. I do embrace the challenging climbs though. One hill i visit is 0.7mi long and climbs 378ft. Average grade is 10.7%. That doesn't describe the 4-5 portions that are 15-30% (according to Strava). Strava Segment | Gateway to Downhill . My heart rate just ends up peaking and as long as i keep walking then i am still faster than when i spin all the way up on my geared bike. Someday i hope to beat this hill. Give me less than a 10% average and i am usually good to grind it out for a mile or 2.


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

Walk up hills, sure. Hell...I'll even walk down hills that are above my skill level, LOL!


----------



## SketchyD (Nov 10, 2010)

Here in WNC I walk stuff on my geared bike! 

But for real, try to clean it, you'll find you get it once, and then forever.


----------



## sb/surly1x1 (Jul 2, 2012)

i ride during the week so noone can see me walk up the hill when i am defeated.


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Sometimes you just gotta walk. I definitely walk less than I used to, but my first race (NVDC) was definitely a "walk-up-call" regarding my level of SS fitness.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I love to walk especially on steep climb where other gears try to pedal I keep walking besides them. I walk a lot so it's make me stronger and it's faster than those gears but I keep myself walking beside them, I love too see their expression. Sometimes I chit-chat a little with them while they glare me with killing tendencies LOL.

Well it's just a little demonstration of what SS rider can do.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Too funny*



jackspade said:


> I love to walk especially on steep climb where other gears try to pedal I keep walking besides them. I walk a lot so it's make me stronger and it's faster than those gears but I keep myself walking beside them, I love too see their expression. Sometimes I chit-chat a little with them while they glare me with killing tendencies LOL.
> 
> Well it's just a little demonstration of what SS rider can do.


But so true.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

AaronJobe said:


> I never walk hills. Weak sauce!


Your bike is geared too low. Weak sauce!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

i ride up hills


----------



## AtotheZ (Nov 16, 2007)

The more you ride the less you walk - BONGGG


----------



## mango12 (Sep 5, 2009)

Neva eva eva


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Not on my typical stomping grounds. But Im here at Nationals right now and I think we would be hardpressed to find a singlespeeder that wont walk the super loose 25% grade part of the 7 mile climb.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

This thread reminds of the "what gear ratio do you use"? threads. Meaningless unless we know where you live and the type of terrain you ride. People that say "never" are not riding in the mountains.


----------



## heyheyitselliej (Mar 28, 2010)

I usually just grab onto the back of someones saddle or camelbak and get a free ride. Beats walking.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Walking is part of the single speeding package.

Really walking is natural and in a 100+ mile day it's sorta nice to walk for a short bit on the steep stuff.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Saddle Up said:


> This thread reminds of the "what gear ratio do you use"? threads. Meaningless unless we know where you live and the type of terrain you ride. People that say "never" are not riding in the mountains.


Thats why i added a strava link to a segment i walk. Its certainly doable, someday, just not yet. And still, i have no shame to walking it.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't walk hills. I find strategically placed inclines with which to vary my routine by exercising a different form of non-wheeled locomotion to help with the mid-ride recovery process. Nope... not walking though.


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

4nbstd said:


> There are 2 major hills where I ride, one at around 35-45 degree incline for about 200m, the other about 50-60 degree incline for about 80m. It makes me feel like throwing up after the first hill but I walked that hill only twice or so. The second one, I've made it about 2/3 way once, and I always walk that hill.


I promise you there is no hill you'd be riding with a 60 degree incline. You couldnt walk up something that steep, let alone ride it.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

ZXFT said:


> I promise you there is no hill you'd be riding with a 60 degree incline. You couldnt walk up something that steep, let alone ride it.


Agreed. We have some short 40-60yd climbs that strava reports around 16% avg grade and those are damned tough. 60% though... you'd be riding upside-down.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Sure I walk, for the most part on rare occasions when:

I'm riding a new trail and caught by a surprise climb that I didn't have enough steam for.

Super loose big inclines where I can't maintain traction while standing and pedaling.

I'm cranking on the wrong cog for the trails I'm riding.


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

fryed_1 said:


> Agreed. We have some short 40-60yd climbs that strava reports around 16% avg grade and those are damned tough. 60% though... you'd be riding upside-down.


Also, percentage slope isnt the same as degrees. A 60% slope is more like 30.9 degrees. 45 degrees is a 100% slope. The guy who mentioned a 60 degree slope is crazy :crazy: because 60 degrees is 173.2% slope :yikes: !!! If you can walk or ride that PM me and I'll get you on the world cup circuit in no time. :ciappa:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Saddle Up said:


> People that say "never" are not riding in the mountains.


I don't ride in the mountains ... and I don't say never.

Occasionally, I roll down small hills after I fail to make it to the top:


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

pros walk (run) geared bikes up some hills...so...yeh


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Everyone walks*

This one on their SS.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Yup. I walked the Great Wall at Turnbull on the 4th.....but I will conquer one day!


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

I do but I carry my bike and cuss "damn broken chain!" whilst doing so.


----------



## Granger11 (Apr 21, 2012)

If I have to walk it, you can guarantee in a week I'm going to clean it. That is why I love SS, the challenge is never ending.


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

I geared my bike so I can do about 80-90% of the climbs on my trails. So that means atleast 10-20% of the time I am walking. More if I am tired.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

I rode with a local SS hard-ass ultra distance racer who went up one of the steeper hills in our area (midwest) on his monster-cross running a 38x15 gear. I have yet to walk my SS, but I live in the midwest and I haven't tried out 32x18 on the bigger hills. Running 32x20 on some of the bigger hills and I was about done after doing them. I am stubborn as hell and I would rather track stand / go at a crawl than to get off and walk.

The hill isn't super long, but it is steep and rocky. 
Strava Segment | Lone Wolf Climb - Castlewood Park
Lone Wolf Trail Climb on Vimeo


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*More Vimeo*

Here's one for the SS'ers bucket list. Try not to kick it while attempting it! :skep: http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/cleaned-dogmeat-f-yeah-club-674760-post7623076.html


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

Yep, I walked at the XC race at Mont-St-Anne last weekend. 26" hardtail geared 32X19... Should have gone 32X21, at least.... The climbs were brutal to say the least. Not only steep, but also pretty technical in some areas. What a great place to ride though!!!


----------



## kayakpete (Mar 3, 2009)

I can climb better on my SS than my counterparts in their granny gears. Around here, most hills are ride-able on an SS. If I can't make it, I walk, and tell myself I'll get it next time.


----------



## hunttofu (Nov 13, 2008)

I wonder how many hate-walkers race cross. Running in cross is almost always faster/more efficient. 

Even on a geared bike, sometimes it is faster to fast walk or run than it is to granny or grunt up on the bike.

I passed a geared rider last race fast walking up a steep climb (two of three laps). Kept them back too.

Also--walking up a hill reminds me of being a kid on my mongoose blue max BMX. That's one of a hundred reasons I prefer single speeding. Some hills just need to be walked!


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

no walking for me. Just hike-a-bike.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Yes, I walk on my SS and I also walk on my geared bike.

Earlier this season, I changed from a 33x20 to a 33x19 on a 26" wheel. There are a couple of hills that I used to make that I can't make when I'm tired, so I've got new goals. On the flip side, according to my bike computer, I'm quite a bit faster with the 19 even though I walk more.


----------



## kdonks (May 27, 2005)

I usually jog......


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

SS bikes actually have 3 speeds. Standing, sitting and walking. I did a lot of the walking at first but I can now clean cowles mountain which is a 16% average grade in 1.5 miles. I'm on a 32x20 29er.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I am planning to change to lighter frame so it's gonna be lighter to push when I walk.

SS realize me that riding it's not just about to have strong legs but also strong upper body too.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Walked a bunch this weekend. Did the Bikes for Bovines race in Keene, NH with 32-21 gearing on a 29er. 520' per lap of climbing, and I did the Cat2 race for 3 laps on the just under 4 mile course. Thought I was going to die on the first lap, but then fixed my strategy to hike the longer climbs so I had some gas in the tank for the shorter ones. I actually recovered over the next two laps, and was back to short sprints by the 3rd lap. I wouldn't be surprised if my 3rd lap was my fastest, despite the fatigue. Walking is definitely part of the experience. I didn't realize how slow a rider goes when they are spinning it out in 22-32!


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

Attempted to ride up Third Divide in Downieville on my 32x20 SS but ended up having to hike a bit more than I care to admit.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Manicmtbr said:


> A friend of mine that is a strong SS rider once said "There is no shame in walking a singlespeed".


Yep, it's expected! Now, the guys I see walking geared FS on the other hand I feel sad for their fitness level.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Hike is a good word, form now I'll use hike instead of walk since I ride uphill mostly.

Hammer and Hike, what a great combination.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> Yep, it's expected! Now, the guys I see walking geared FS on the other hand I feel sad for their fitness level.


Everyone is at a different place, level of commitment and tolerance of pain. What matters is that they are out there riding. So what if they have to hike every now and again, even with gears? If they're having fun then it's all good.


----------



## Ant-Eater (Aug 25, 2011)

I never walk up a hill without having first tried and failed to ride it. I have to at least try to ride it every time. Sometimes I'll ride back down and make another attempt. I live in VT so we have no lack of hills here. 

Oddly, there are technical climbs I've cleaned on the single-speed that I was never able to ride up when I had my geared bike. That doesn't make sense to me but I can only attribute it to the change in my approach to hills on the single-speed (attack!).


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Living in Utah means lots of steep climbs, but I love SS for challenging me on every ride. It makes you want to be better, and working hard to do it.....very gratifying!!


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Ant-Eater said:


> Oddly, there are technical climbs I've cleaned on the single-speed that I was never able to ride up when I had my geared bike. That doesn't make sense to me but I can only attribute it to the change in my approach to hills on the single-speed (attack!).


I've noticed the same, but even on climbs where you can't get momentum to start the climb, I find I clean them more frequently on the SS then on the geared bike.


----------



## scuba6388 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just moved out to Fraser in the Winter Park, CO area from Indiana. I didn't walk until now. I feel no shame about it, plus I get to check out the scenery every now and then. Climb until I feel like I might black out, walk, then climb some more.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Where I ride it's relatively short but steep climbs. I've geared my SS so I can make almost all of them. The couple I can't make on my trails are ones that are iffy even on my geared bikes. I like to climb and would rather coast the faster sections than walk the uphills. Plus climbing feels so good on my rigid SS.


----------



## scuba6388 (Apr 19, 2010)

Saddle Up said:


> This thread reminds of the "what gear ratio do you use"? threads. Meaningless unless we know where you live and the type of terrain you ride. People that say "never" are not riding in the mountains.


I had no idea what "mountain" biking was until I moved to CO


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

scuba6388 said:


> I had no idea what "mountain" biking was until I moved to CO


It can be brutal.


----------



## agraves617 (Jul 24, 2012)

Just picked up my first SS on Sunday. Making a few mods this week, and hopefully riding this weekend. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

tooclosetosee said:


> I rode with a local SS hard-ass ultra distance racer who went up one of the steeper hills in our area (midwest) on his monster-cross running a 38x15 gear. I have yet to walk my SS, but I live in the midwest and I haven't tried out 32x18 on the bigger hills. Running 32x20 on some of the bigger hills and I was about done after doing them. I am stubborn as hell and I would rather track stand / go at a crawl than to get off and walk.
> 
> The hill isn't super long, but it is steep and rocky.
> Strava Segment | Lone Wolf Climb - Castlewood Park
> Lone Wolf Trail Climb on Vimeo


Ah, that hill. So far I've been able to clear it on my 32/18 29er each time I've tried it. It's gotten easier each time.

I actually think the steep, short hill back on Blue Ribbon is harder. Steeper, and those damn roots.

Some of the climbs on the Chubb Trail would be really hard on an SS.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

This question normally comes up in the context of someone who rides in a culture where walking is looked down upon.

I try to stay away from any social group that is insular and refuses to acknowledge or understand other riding styles. There are a ton of different types of riding, each with different motivations and tradeoffs in how the bike is ridden. For example, many XC riders won't attempt large drops or jumps and simply pass them by. Many freeriders will choose to walk uphill. Many geared riders pass up log stunts for rear of ripping off a derailer. Many BMXers avoid bumpy terrain. Many riders in general refuse to ride extremely steep hills, up or down. Many riders don't bother to attempt trails moves when passing large boulders. Etc...

Point being, just ride in a manner that makes you happy. Anyone that mocks your style of riding is likely clueless about just how niche their own riding style is.


----------



## JMP0323 (Mar 29, 2012)

You couldn't have said it any better. To each their own. :thumbsup:



dfiler said:


> This question normally comes up in the context of someone who rides in a culture where walking is looked down upon.
> 
> I try to stay away from any social group that is insular and refuses to acknowledge or understand other riding styles. There are a ton of different types of riding, each with different motivations and tradeoffs in how the bike is ridden. For example, many XC riders won't attempt large drops or jumps and simply pass them by. Many freeriders will choose to walk uphill. Many geared riders pass up log stunts for rear of ripping off a derailer. Many BMXers avoid bumpy terrain. Many riders in general refuse to ride extremely steep hills, up or down. Many riders don't bother to attempt trails moves when passing large boulders. Etc...
> 
> Point being, just ride in a manner that makes you happy. Anyone that mocks your style of riding is likely clueless about just how niche their own riding style is.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

dfiler said:


> This question normally comes up in the context of someone who rides in a culture where walking is looked down upon.
> 
> I try to stay away from any social group that is insular and refuses to acknowledge or understand other riding styles. There are a ton of different types of riding, each with different motivations and tradeoffs in how the bike is ridden. For example, many XC riders won't attempt large drops or jumps and simply pass them by. Many freeriders will choose to walk uphill. Many geared riders pass up log stunts for rear of ripping off a derailer. Many BMXers avoid bumpy terrain. Many riders in general refuse to ride extremely steep hills, up or down. Many riders don't bother to attempt trails moves when passing large boulders. Etc...
> 
> Point being, just ride in a manner that makes you happy. Anyone that mocks your style of riding is likely clueless about just how niche their own riding style is.


The question was not presented as an "us against them" mentality.......lighten up bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

I walk some steep section because I've broken chains and free hubs and don't want to put that much torque on the drivetrain. I try to keep momentum but if I find myself standing on the pedals and pulling down on the handlebars to creep along at a fraction of a mile an hour it's time to get off.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Cleared my local "killer hill" for the first time today on my SS. I've done quite a few "ride 70% walk 30%" and "ride 50% walk 50%" but today I made it to the top. After putting my lungs back inside I celebrated with a bit of water before realizing that there were noone around to be in awe of my mighty powers..


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Sandrenseren said:


> Cleared my local "killer hill" for the first time today on my SS. I've done quite a few "ride 70% walk 30%" and "ride 50% walk 50%" but today I made it to the top. After putting my lungs back inside I celebrated with a bit of water before realizing that there were noone around to be in awe of my mighty powers..


What a great feeling.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Back when I had Monocog I'd have to walk a lot of hills on trails when I first started. Never have to walk on pavement though.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> What a great feeling.


Yeah, it's kinda hard to explain to non-riders why pushing yourself to the edge of vomiting is a great feeling..


----------



## ElwoodF (Aug 2, 2012)

This was a great thread to read, I just built my first SS and felt deflated when i had to walk up a few hills.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Hell, there are hills I walk when on my 22/36 geared FS. As someone mentioned, breaking chains and free hubs is better to be avoided.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

ElwoodF said:


> This was a great thread to read, I just built my first SS and felt deflated when i had to walk up a few hills.


Don't be, if you can ride up all the climbs it's time for a taller gear..


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

Been riding my ss for the last year and feel I have walked more when I had gears then I do now.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

I like to ride lower gearing that gives me more power in the hills and tight singletrack. My gearing results in very little walking but I suffer a bit on wide open stuff because I am spinning like crazy. Part of the fun of single speed is trying to pick a gear that makes the trade between climbing and handling the flats.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

ElwoodF said:


> This was a great thread to read, I just built my first SS and felt deflated when i had to walk up a few hills.


I had the same experience. I loved my single speed from the minute it was built it but the first ride wiped me out. I was so worn out that I had to take a couple of days off.

Another thing about single speeds is you have to experiment with the gearing a bit. My LBS, who built the bike for me, started me with a very gung-ho gear ratio. After a couple of weeks I took it back in, pointed out that while they are all young, fit guys I'm sort of stocky and 48 and while I appreciated their confidence in me...could I please have a lower gear?

Now I only walk up really steep sections and I do my fastest times on my local basic trail (the nine-mile Kincaid Lake trail in Alexandria, Louisiana) on my rigid single speed. SIngle speeds make you work but you definitely reap huge rewards and go faster.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Loads of folks SS'urs and geared riders walk this one and the one after it with a near 30% grade in spots.














Cleaned them both today. Just sayin !


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Ailuropoda said:


> I had the same experience. I loved my single speed from the minute it was built it but the first ride wiped me out. I was so worn out that I had to take a couple of days off.


I know that feeling, it's kinda like starting all over, having to relearn what is possible.



ancient rascal said:


> Cleaned them both today. Just sayin !


Nicely done, they look like killers.


----------



## BIGABIGD (Jul 24, 2012)

I am 6'1" and about 255 and 55 years old. I've been riding mtb for 15 years but only 6 months on my SS and maybe 7-8 times on dirt. 

My bike is geared 32x14, which is perfect for the flat streets in s. Louisiana, but a little high for the trails. Nevertheless, the trail I ride in baton rouge has some decent hills and yes I currently walk some of them .

However, as I get used to riding this bike on dirt,.... And on the Comite Park trail , I know for a fact that I will ultimately conquer it... Its just a matter of time... And its challenges like this that make mtn biking the most fabulous and exciting sport that there is.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

ancient rascal said:


> Loads of folks SS'urs and geared riders walk this one and the one after it with a near 30% grade in spots.
> View attachment 719718
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this? Great job going up that one, hopefully you kept your lunch down!


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> Where is this? Great job going up that one, hopefully you kept your lunch down!


Thanks the length of some of these are what stops you sometimes.... This one is in Sierra Azul open space. Los Gatos ca. Another tough technical hill is Rocky Ridge ... Dions challenge thread in the Nor Cal forum for Santa Teresa county park in San Jose ca.


----------



## NoviceMTB (Sep 29, 2010)

This is the internet. No one walks, we all have 92-11 gearing, and we all have five supermodel girlfriends each. Next question?


----------



## aviator35 (Dec 29, 2010)

What is the advantage to riding a SS?


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

aviator35 said:


> What is the advantage to riding a SS?





NoviceMTB said:


> This is the internet. No one walks, we all have 92-11 gearing, and we all have five supermodel girlfriends each. Next question?


Didn't you read? You end up with five supermodel girlfriends.


----------



## JMP0323 (Mar 29, 2012)

The disadvantages are I had to buy a entire new set of pants due to my ginormous quads ripping through my pants.



aviator35 said:


> What is the advantage to riding a SS?


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

aviator35 said:


> What is the advantage to riding a SS?


It's fun, it forces you to ride in a different way, it makes you stronger, not to mention the supermodel girlfriends..


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

I try to ride everything. That's just my thing, our trails often have rooty climbs with momentum-killing switchbacks. I enjoy hopping the bike around tight turns and powering up. I've switched to a BMX chain after breaking a few 9-speed chains, they couldn't handle the torque.

That being said... It isn't a judgment call on those who walk. I chose to ride SS even though I know that gears are more efficient. I chose to ride rigid even though a hard tail would be faster on my trails. I chose to keep my 26" wheels even though 29" are faster and climb better.

And as an ex-cyclocrosser, I chose to ride hills even when I can run them way faster than anybody can ride them. I have raced a few times, and for racing I used a higher gear and ran the steepest hills. But for pleasure riding, I enjoy the challenge of cleaning certain hills. There are a few that I may never get (Fourplay in Toronto's Don Valley is intimidating), but a man's reach should exceed his grasp.

FWIW, I run 32-18 on 26" wheels. Besides the horrorshow steep tech climbs, the other big challenge is climbing in a pack with gearies. Climbing at their pace is a whole new skill to learn!


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Nice!*

+1 ^^^ +rep raganwald! :thumbsup:


----------



## sslitson (Aug 28, 2012)

I weigh 135...so if the hill is steap and loose I have to walk due to loss of traction. It sucks...but it is what it is.


----------



## Ant-Eater (Aug 25, 2011)

Sandrenseren said:


> Cleared my local "killer hill" for the first time today on my SS. I've done quite a few "ride 70% walk 30%" and "ride 50% walk 50%" but today I made it to the top. After putting my lungs back inside I celebrated with a bit of water before realizing that there were noone around to be in awe of my mighty powers..


That's what Strava is for.  Every ride can be an ego massage.


----------



## Ant-Eater (Aug 25, 2011)

Sandrenseren said:


> It's fun, it forces you to ride in a different way, it makes you stronger, not to mention the supermodel girlfriends..


Stop! You're giving our secrets away!


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

sslitson said:


> I weigh 135...so if the hill is steap and loose I have to walk due to loss of traction. It sucks...but it is what it is.


Totally sure its not your mashing technique ? I'm 150 lbs so maybe the 15 lbs is enough to do it and I may be way off with the technique deal? Quitting is what usually stops me.


----------



## ZXFT (Oct 17, 2010)

sslitson said:


> I weigh 135...so if the hill is steap and loose I have to walk due to loss of traction. It sucks...but it is what it is.


Lean back harder.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

Ant-Eater said:


> Stop! You're giving our secrets away!


No worries, I'll forfeit on the supermodel girlfriends, who want those anorexic biatches when you can fall in love with a beautiful singlespeed bike chick with a well balanced muscle tone?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

ZXFT said:


> Lean back harder.


I can't see how being light would hurt, maybe it should help. Try a shorter stem.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Also nothing like a nice new grippy 2.2 or wider rear tire running low pressure.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Here's my bushwacker set up*

wide bars no lean over stand straight up and mash. Large frame 5 10' rider and yes it is perfect for mashing.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

ancient rascal said:


> wide bars no lean over stand straight up and mash. Large frame 5 10' rider and yes it is perfect for mashing.
> View attachment 720195


That's my technique - it almost feels like hiking up hill.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> That's my technique - it almost feels like hiking up hill.


+1 It can be exactly like walking uphill. If the gearing fits the climbing you can almost zone out and stand/walk that boy right up the trail not thinking about it. Happened for the first time to me a few weeks ago. No heavy breathing...except for my geared buddy next to me.  Bring your SS out to Los Gatos sometime for some "senseless stupid climbing"


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

ancient rascal said:


> Quitting is what usually stops me.


Fear of broken chain/freehub body is usually why I quit. Well, that and if I lose enough traction.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> Fear of broken chain/freehub body is usually why I quit. Well, that and if I lose enough traction.


Almost broke a chain but got lucky when the lbs found a broken link when he replaced bearings in my hub. Prolly 1 or 2 rides away from it. I have dt swiss 240ss hubs and show no mercy on them. :skep:


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

There are two kinds of singlespeeders:

1. The ones who walk steep hills
2. The ones who walk steep hills but say they don't on the internet


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

Sometimes....


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

My bike is geared 31x16x26 and when I first got into riding there was one hill I could never make, it pissed me off so bad. Now I make it every time so I'm considering going to 15 in the back. And by considering I mean I am as soon as I get the money for an Endless cog. It's gonna be awesome to have to walk again, give me something to work towards.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

jmmorath said:


> There are two kinds of singlespeeders:
> 
> 1. The ones who walk steep hills
> 2. The ones who walk steep hills but say they don't on the internet


:nono:


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah yes people are quick to forget singlespeed bikes actually have 3 speeds. Standing, Sitting and Walking.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

My Sturmey-Archer status is more like push, pedal, puke.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

monzie said:


> My Sturmey-Archer status is more like push, pedal, puke.


I'm glad someone brought up the "P" word, because it is always intertwined with SSing for some. I'd say if you've never felt like puking when riding then you're not trying hard enough. Disclaimer: unless you're not the puking type and I know they exist. I've puked backpacking/climbing at altitude (12,000 plus feet) and my wife will be just fine.


----------



## j e SS e (Dec 24, 2007)

aviator35 said:


> What is the advantage to riding a SS?


Poetic musings aside, I'll offer two anecdotal examples from my last ride - I passed two geared bikes on my rigid SS. One was another 29er with a sus fork, spinning his granny up the nastiest climb of the trail (actually passed him twice). The other was a FS carbon super bike that had just had its rear derailleur ripped off, hanger and all.

So, years of single speeding has made me a faster, stronger climber and I've never had a ride-ending mechanical in ~8 years of SS trail riding. There's two worthwhile real-world advantages. :thumbsup:

And I only ever have to walk if I beef a technical or spin out on a steep, or if I'm exhausted and just run out of steam on a climb. None of which happens very often to be honest. 28" bars, pedaling in circles, road miles, weight training and masochistic determination all help considerably.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> I'm glad someone brought up the "P" word, because it is always intertwined with SSing for some. I'd say if you've never felt like puking when riding then you're not trying hard enough. Disclaimer: unless you're not the puking type and I know they exist. I've puked backpacking/climbing at altitude (12,000 plus feet) and my wife will be just fine.


I'm not the puke type. I just think push, pedal, puke sounds better than sit, stand, walk. I like alliterations.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> I'd say if you've never felt like puking when riding then you're not trying hard enough.


Not trying hard enough to do what, exactly? Cycling is a very big sport, with a lot of different challenges. I got started in SS because I was riding a lot of extremely technical trails and features, and I was tired of bashing my rear mech. I switched to SS 23-19x26", and it was nearly impossible to puke from exertion, although some of the things I rode were high enough to induce sphincter clench.

Not that there's anything wrong with pushing yourself in a more exertion-centric way. Just please, turn your head and vomit to the side of the trail


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

raganwald said:


> as an ex-cyclocrosser, I choose to ride hills even when I can run them way faster than anybody can ride them.


I'm sooooo busted!

I was on a club ride and a few geared folks got competitive on a hill called "The Wall." You can see them way back in the distance if you look carefully. As they say, "Singlespeeds have two gears: _Fast riding the bike, even faster carrying the bike_."


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Nice Raganwald !*

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Wish you rode here ! :thumbsup:


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

I try to ride every hill. If my bike comes at a standstill or I know it will very shortly, I get off and hike until the nearest spot that I think I can continue.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

same climb of 20 mile race.. 1st pic at mile 9.. 2nd at mile 19.. legs blown to crap, still smiling!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

IamtheYeti said:


> I try to ride every hill. If my bike comes at a standstill or I know it will very shortly, I get off and hike until the nearest spot that I think I can continue.


That's brilliant! Definitely cutting edge.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

Walking more now. Just changed the gear to a 36/18. Ouch.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm switching to from 31x16 on my 26 to 36x16. I'm pretty much convinced its going to suck donkey dicks but that's what I have 31 or 36 and 31 is getting too easy. I'll report back with my findings in a week or so.


----------



## p4nh4ndle (Oct 11, 2012)

Me. Right here. 

Usually running something a little less than 2:1 (say 32:20 on my 29ers). So really, there's no excuse either.

I got over not being able to ride everything really fast after dropping all but one gear from my ride.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

hardcore SS riders walk while the babies are trying to make it easier with 38t.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

fishcreek said:


> hardcore SS riders walk while the babies are trying to make it easier with 38t.


I think the new SRAM XX1 cassette goes to 42t.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry I'm wayy behind with geared stuff. And so I thought 38t is massive... 42t?? Pussies.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Surly 22t cog ... my limit*

That is the limit for me. Used the 22t for two weeks only until I cleaned a challenge hill thread. It sits in a box now. 32x20 or 21t on a 26er is good for my local trails in the Bay Area. :thumbsup:


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

When I'm not racing I try to clear every climb (32/18). But there are some climbs after which I'm fully exhausted and need some time to recover. There are even some where I need to recover in the middle of the climb before the 25%+ section. - Steep climb on rigid SS part 1 - YouTube
Steep climb on rigid SS part 2 - YouTube
I also wasn't able to clear all this climb on geared bike, the steepest section led to wheellie or loss of traction on my 26er geared so I could clear it only 3 of 5 times. Cleared it in first attempt on my rigid SS 29er this weekend.

Racing is another story. Standing and recovering is not an option there. In my first race on my new SS the course was extremely steep, technical and muddy. So I had to walk almost all the climbs (people on geared bikes also walked enough). I actually walked 1/3 of the distance and 1/2 of the time (as the average speed on the climbs was much lower than on downhills). I was the only one who rode ss. There were 15 people in my category and only 8 of them cleared all the distance. For my surprise I showed the 4th time in my cat. If I had enough fitness to run the hills instead of walking them I could even win. So walking and running is an important skill for SSer.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I walked up a hill the other day on the Moco Epic! I only did the 35 miler (took a wrong turn and ended up riding 39.7) but my legs were cramping a bit on the second to the last climb so I hiked about 100ft of it. I hit the aid station shortly after that and rode the remainder of the ride (about 3 miles). I have no problem hiking if I have to.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

fishcreek said:


> Sorry I'm wayy behind with geared stuff. And so I thought 38t is massive... 42t?? Pussies.


It's for a 1x11 setup though, so at least the gear count is coming down!


----------

